# why can't I shutdown my freeBSD vm?



## boistordu (Mar 28, 2018)

what I get when I try shutdown -h now
is at the end of the process a 50%cpu load(dual core allocated to the vm) and 100% RAM of 2GB.
and the a screen if I open the console with : if you want to reboot the host press a key. After some time a black screen like the vm freezed or something. 
I'm using kvm-qemu as hypervisor.


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 28, 2018)

What happens if you use -p instead?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2018)

```
-h      The system is halted at the specified time.

     -p      The system is halted and the power is turned off (hardware
             support required) at the specified time.
```
From shutdown(8).


----------

